# Another "What kind of bee" question



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

The images of the bees themselves are a little small to be able to tell.

It may be one of the sweat bees; _Halictidae_ > http://bugguide.net/node/view/95522/bgimage
Abdomen looks fat or bulbous like this one:>> http://bugguide.net/node/view/328405/bgimage


----------



## crazy hivan (Aug 17, 2006)

Too Funny, I was coming here to ask this question. These little bees are working my sunflowers also, I think for pollen. To my old eyes they look like a honey bee but about half the size.


----------

